# Wheres the pics then?



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought I would come on here and see pics of peoples collections and there amazingly kept garages.... But nothing.... 

Come on Andy, I know you got a pic out there somewhere....


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of mine recently:










Hopefully having a garage built soon so I can get it all in there, along with the car!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I really can't take pictures of all me stuff!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh go on


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I cant I would be commited!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i feel inadaquate now 

if only xmas wasnt coming up, i could try and catch up


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> i feel inadaquate now
> 
> if only xmas wasnt coming up, i could try and catch up


Yeah I know. All my cleaning stuff only fills one and a half of those large containers. Mind you, I've only got half a car so I've got an excuse 

Come on Rich, lets see some pics...


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine only fills one and a half too but i need a third soon when my Megs Pro stuff arrives from the US.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Just pigigng out on a sarny Mr H - pics updated and ready to post.....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thought I would come on here and see pics of peoples collections and there amazingly kept garages.... But nothing....
> 
> Come on Andy, I know you got a pic out there somewhere....


Your wish is my command Sir!

Pad caddy (cheap & cheerful from Asda)










DIY shelf with most of my utility spray products and old towel rail cunningly utilised as a drying rail for WW's)










The Mother Lode - the majority of my current gear










Both cabinets - 2nd used for storage of MF's, some pads, PC & rotaries










My other 1/2 likens it to the film "Sleeping With The Enemy" where the guy lines all the towels up in a certain way.....


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Last one - my mobile kit - all of the gear I generally need when I'm working on cars away from home. All my waxes live in here too.










Oops - forgot my bulk cleaner storage - workbench made up using some offcut worktop and a couple of units from Machine Mart.


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

With risk of looking completely inadequate next to AndyC's stockpile , here's some of my collection (the bit that's neat and grouped together )


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

How do you lot keep it all in one place... My stuff is all over the place!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Peter - hehe  that's over 3 years in the making mate plus I do a fair bit of paid detailing so it helps me to have the right gear handy (that and my close proximity to C&S - it's pretty much on my way home from work....) and I try to make sure that I don't run out as there's nothing worse than having some paid stuff to do and missing some product!

Rich - simple really mate - I value my cojones  seriously, I keep my DP pad powder under the sink and there's some TW Leather Cleaner inside at the mo as I cleaned the sofas yesterday. I do somtimes find the odd MF knocking around.

My cabinets help a lot - as you know they were a freebie and they're a lifesaver as otherwise it'd be hard to keep everything together. Next project is to put shelving up above them to use as further storage.


----------



## dolby (Oct 28, 2005)

Andyc 

Where could I buy a cabinet like Yours from/what make is it. You have a fantastic collection of detailing products


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Couldn't say mate - all 3 came from my other 1/2's office (they were throwing them out). I've done some searching and Brown Bros make similar things but they ain't cheap - hence why I'm well chuffed that I got them for nada.


----------

